

So I was doing an online order last night and I noticed something - systematical

When I was just about to checkout and enter in all my billing information this ( https://twitter.com/cnizzdotcom/status/256591136074919937/photo/1/large ) overlay came up asking me for a charitable contribution and it got me thinking: Why aren't more online stores doing this? Sure there could be an impact on conversion rates, but that is speculation. It seems to me that socially conscious companies should be doing more of this. Then another thing hit me, what if a web service made this sort of thing easier for all e-commerce sites to implement? This could be a very simple piece of JavaScript code that was implemented into the checkout phases. Plugins could be written for popular commercial and opensource shopping carts like Magento and Xcart. Does this sort of thing exist? If not, then why? If so, why aren't more companies doing things like this?
======
rohamg
And ebay has their partnership with MissionFish, which looks to be exclusive.
I think it's a decent idea but the market's too small and the difficulty in
doing it inhouse is not significant enough, especially for teams doing well
enough to want to implement this program in the first place.

------
johnmurch
There are a few companies who does this - check out <http://www.dympol.net/>

I do like the idea - but would rather see it on a thank you page (e.g. after
subscribing) or (after checkout) not in middle in case a customer bails.

~~~
gjulianm
Placing that on a thank you page wouldn't be as effective. You have already
payed and laziness is a major factor. I think that the middle of paying
process is the best spot to place it. It doesn't need to be so big and
intrusive, maybe just a checkbox placed above the "Checkout" button would do
the trick and still get a lot of conversions.

------
helen842000
Dominos does this too, asking you to round up for charity.

------
jkaykin
Quite interestingly, Godaddy has it on the checkout page.

